# To buy Windows 7 or not?



## cooldudie3 (Jun 28, 2009)

So are you guys buying windows 7 or not? Vote and comment about your thoughts.
Pricing: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=118681

*Please avoid conversations about other OSes like Linux or Mac*


----------



## desiibond (Jun 28, 2009)

I certainly would!!!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 28, 2009)

I would think about because it is overpriced and I wonder whether it's worth it or live with XP for one more generation.


----------



## Sathish (Jun 28, 2009)

sure..(decided after using rc1)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 28, 2009)

What sort of question is that? Of course I'll buy it and you should too!!


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 28, 2009)

well i voted for 3rd option.If there is big difference in games between xp and windows 7 then i shall buy it from source


----------



## harihacker (Jul 3, 2009)

Easily the best OS i have ever come across.. Have tried almost all of Windows flavours and only XP SP3 comes anywhere near stable as this one.. never had any trouble during the entire Beta period...... Defenitly will buy this..


----------



## Rahim (Jul 3, 2009)

Seems to be a good buy imo.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 3, 2009)

The only thing that I didn't like here is MS leaving Vista Ultimate users out in cold.

First, they didn't provide any useful ultimate extras. And now, Ultimate users cannot get any rebate to migrate to Windows 7 Ultiamte and to downgrade to win7 profession or home premium, they need to do full reinstall.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2009)

I'll wait till Indian prices come out. Then wait for them to touch all time Retail low of Windows Vista @ 3.5K. Once this mark is reached, I'll consider buying it after seeing if I really need windows for the professional apps and games which don't work on WINE and only on windows and evaluating my financial situation.


----------



## mac555 (Jul 10, 2009)

waiting for OEM .....


----------



## desiibond (Jul 10, 2009)

@metalheadgautam, in short you are never going to buy it


----------



## chooza (Jul 10, 2009)

I will buy it as I am using it from first beta and never face problem.


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 16, 2009)

The tile suggest as if windows 7 is already available.I havent even tested RTM copy yet.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 17, 2009)

i found windows 7 to be awesome..its far better than vista..its very light on resources & u don't particularly have to upgrade your comp for this..i found it to be damn good..if i had the cash,i would definitely buy it then...


----------



## desiibond (Jul 17, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> The tile suggest as if windows 7 is already available.I havent even tested RTM copy yet.


even if you try win7 beta or RC, you will doubt whether it's beta or final release. yes, win7 is not yet finalize and hence the question whether we are ready to buy or not and for people like me, to make a purchase of 7k-8k, have to plan ahead.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 17, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @metalheadgautam, in short you are never going to buy it


Too early to jump to that conclusion. I'm not getting a PC upgrade anyway until next year. And when I do its most likely going to be a laptop (obviously I'm waiting for Intel arrandale and AMD Fusion for laptops). If I get windows 7 home basic for cheap, say a price of 1.5k over the version with windows (that's the price difference when it comes to OEMs usually) there is a 90% chance that I'll buy it.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 17, 2009)

if you buy a laptop next year, you will definitely get windows 7


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 20, 2009)

Windows 7 is probably going to be Microsoft's best OS ever. I just wonder about the other software and the security. Windows OS can never avoid viruses becuz of the pop.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2009)

don't worry about viruses. Vista has been the most secure windows and win7 is going to take that to next level.


----------



## ico (Aug 12, 2009)

yea, buy!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2009)

desiibond said:


> if you buy a laptop next year, you will definitely get windows 7


Yeah. Already the Dell Studio 15 seems tempting, with C2D T6500, 3GB RAM, 320GB HDD and Radeon HD4570 at 42K with free upgrade to Windows 7.

But neither do I need a laptop that urgently nor do I have the cash to buy it right now. And waiting for AMD Fusion or Intel Arrandale would mean really cheap laptops which perform similar to today's laptops at this range along with much higher power saving.


----------



## techo dude (Aug 13, 2009)

Currently I'm satisfied with windows vista ultimate edition 32 bit


----------



## Ponmayilal (Aug 22, 2009)

I shall, definitely and Windows 7 Professional at that. Reason I need XP mode.
For me it is certainly essential since some third party programs still exist only for Win XP, and that needing Microsoft Java Virtual machine, that is long buried.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 22, 2009)

I would use Windows 7 RC till april !


----------



## hsr (Aug 22, 2009)

*cough*chinese crack win7*cough*


----------



## qarch (Aug 26, 2009)

From what I've seen and heard, win7 will be a sure buy for me. Wonder if they will have a XP to win7 upgrade or I'll have to make a fresh install over XP?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 26, 2009)

^^ Yes, InPlace upgrade is available for select versions of XP to select versions of win7.


----------



## matthewd (Aug 26, 2009)

Not the full version, might decide to buy the upgrade to Vista, which comes in at about 50usd, something around there, at least for the Home Premium edition, Ultimate is more expensive I think. Maybe ill just stick to Vista since I don't really see that much of a difference between Vista and 7, 7 might feel a bit more responsive but I dont think it's actually faster..


----------



## chesss (Sep 10, 2009)

For what its wort, I had terrible experience with windows 7 RTM . 
It hanged, crashed. explorer seemed very buggy.  the annoying quirks from vista weren't fixed.  I am passing this one


----------



## anispace (Sep 11, 2009)

^^ are u using the legit version of windows 7 dude? I removed Vista and installed Windows 7 Professional on my Dell Studio 15 the night i got it shipped from Dell and its been a wonderful experience for me. I have used it for 8 days now and havnt experienced any crashes or system lag and the gui experience has been awesome. 

I just love the new taskbar. I was afraid of driver support for my customized studio with ati radeon graphics, bluetooth etc. but windows update found all the latest drivers and installed them automatically. Dell still hasnt released the official Windows 7 64bit catalyst drivers so I cant use the catalyst CP but the drivers work perfectly.

btw I downloaded Windows 7 from my MSDNAA account.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 11, 2009)

chesss said:


> For what its wort, I had terrible experience with windows 7 RTM .
> It hanged, crashed. explorer seemed very buggy.  the annoying quirks from vista weren't fixed.  I am passing this one



hmm. can you post your h/w detail?


----------



## chesss (Sep 12, 2009)

^ k
Amd X2 4000+ 
Asus m2a-mx
1gb ram
500gb HDD

win7 is snappy alright, but then so is xp/vista. and I did compare md5 with the msdn release.


----------



## vaithy (Sep 12, 2009)

I have installed Windows 7 RTM in two computers
P-IV  3.0GHz 
1 GB DDR
250 GB SATA

Results no big different from Vista- ultimate

2nd computer

Amd X2 4200+
Asus m2a-mx
250 SATA
3 GB DDR2


difference is so big compare with mountain and mole.. So legacy hardware owners have to upgrade to new spec


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 12, 2009)

Lol buy win7 *cough ...if u have net then dont buy...pm me..bye...*cough


----------



## Ecko (Sep 12, 2009)

A user comment from PCW : 
"Countless no of us out here in cyberland are still smarting from this bloated and bug-riddled Microsoft monster called "Vi$ta"
Now microsoft is putting a little lipstic on this pig & calling it Windows 7
Why we would like to make our current pigs look like a new pig"

Isn't it great to see people with opinion same as ours    
Even i would say no since this hsould've been what we would've got instead of windows Vista


----------



## Amir.php (Sep 12, 2009)

I recommend windows 7.
After the ms highly successfull OS XP.... Win 7 will going to stablish a new milestone.
MS have learned more from Vista's flop show.
Dont know it is true or not, but according to some internet resources they are also planning to release windows 8 till 2012.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2009)

@Ecko,

nice joke buddy. Worthy to be put in "dumbest things ever heard" thread. 

If you want to rant like a lost-linux-fanboy, there are lot of forums for you!


----------



## Amir.php (Sep 12, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^ nice joke buddy. Worthy to be put in "dumbest things ever heard" thread.
> 
> If you want to rant like a lost-linux-fanboy, there are lot of forums for you!



joking is not my habit buddy.
I have just expressed my opinion according to thread title....not convincing to be agreed with me, you or anyone.
And further what your means unable to understand....Good by.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2009)

@Amir.php, that was for the post above yours. looks like we both posted at same time!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 13, 2009)

I have gamed Counter-Strike Source on Win7 and WinV and 7 had clear advantage despite a weaker rig.


----------



## Amir.php (Sep 13, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @Amir.php, that was for the post above yours. looks like we both posted at same time!



Arrrr........Sorry man, great example of confusion.


----------



## GigaHeartz (Oct 6, 2009)

yes.. but before buying it i want my 4-5k back which i wasted on ms vista trash which was bundled with my laptop which got stomped down by the virut virus.. microsoft give my money back first..!
if not ready, i have other options.. gopi bhai are u listening?


----------



## iBot (Oct 7, 2009)

Win7 is the future. It is definitely a must buy, you can't remain stuck with XP forever, can you? Win7 has got some great innovations like the superbar (taskbar), Jump lists, etc.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2009)

When is Windows 7 comin' out? Can I Pre-Order it or something? What's the price of Ultimate Edition?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 7, 2009)

^^no update yet from microsoft India. Called yesterday and got same reply "pricing not yet confirmed. will be announed on 22nd October".


----------



## calanor (Oct 8, 2009)

first you buy vista and then to escape from the demon you buy windows 7 
which by the way is only slightly superior to vista
*www.pcworld.com/article/172509/windows_7_performance_tests.html
i think if you have vista stick with it,i won't suggest xp because of all the security reasons you could think.
Or you may try (if you are not in hardcore gaming)
ubuntu 9.10   *blogs.zdnet.com/perlow/?p=11218
 or opensuse 11.2   *blogs.zdnet.com/perlow/?p=11243 
and save some cash


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 8, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^no update yet from microsoft India. Called yesterday and got same reply "pricing not yet confirmed. will be announed on 22nd October".


Man the wait is killing me! I wanna lay my filthy hands on that beautiful black box!


----------



## fullcracked (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Lenovo ideapad y550 or dell studio xps 13*

Re: Lenovo ideapad y550 or dell studio xps 13
Plz help out


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 22, 2009)

Okay people, the baby is out today. I want to use my Hotmail account to buy Windows 7 online this time. I'm going for the Ultimate Edition. I am probably gonna order tonight with the next day delivery option. What do you people say? Are they reliable with the 'next day delivery' thing?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 22, 2009)

win7 ultimate x86 retail one costs 11.8k and home premium costs 6.8k.

biggest no is for home basic which costs around 5.8k

Sunny, my pick would be the gotostore-pickup-runaway


----------



## lywyre (Oct 22, 2009)

@fullcracked: Got a Dell XPS in October 2008 for INR 67000, the warranty expired this September 2009. And guess what the laptop is not booting this October. Called Dell support and after diagnosis, they say I have to shell out INR 14000 to replace the faulty motherboard. Man, Dell and nVidia both knew their graphics chip is imperfect and I am paying the price now. Should have listened to my friend who adviced me against the nVidia chip based computers. I am feeling sorry now for not listening. 

I would say, If you are buying from Dell, make sure you spend a little more and get an extended warranty.


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

desiibond said:


> win7 ultimate x86 retail one costs 11.8k and home premium costs 6.8k.


Better get x64, what say?


> biggest no is for home basic which costs around 5.8k


+1


> Sunny, my pick would be the gotostore-pickup-runaway


[/QUOTE]
+1000 for the runaway part. 


lywyre said:


> @fullcracked: Got a Dell XPS in October 2008 for INR 67000, the warranty expired this September 2009. And guess what the laptop is not booting this October. Called Dell support and after diagnosis, they say I have to shell out INR 14000 to replace the faulty motherboard. Man, Dell and nVidia both knew their graphics chip is imperfect and I am paying the price now. Should have listened to my friend who adviced me against the nVidia chip based computers. I am feeling sorry now for not listening.
> 
> I would say, If you are buying from Dell, make sure you spend a little more and get an extended warranty.


AFAIK, Dell ships with only ATI GPU's nowadays.



Sunny1211993 said:


> Okay people, the baby is out today. I want to use my Hotmail account to buy Windows 7 online this time. I'm going for the Ultimate Edition. I am probably gonna order tonight with the next day delivery option. What do you people say? Are they reliable with the 'next day delivery' thing?


Get Ultimate x64 edition. Its the best buy if you are shelling out so much anyway.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 22, 2009)

there are no explicit variations for 32 and 64 bit, there is common dvd for both, according to your h/w you can install what you want, however where are the prices from, I dont see them on m/s site
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
the prices are here - *www.priceindia.in/software/microsoft-windows-7-home-premium-price/


there is negligible difference of price between pro and ultimate:roll:


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 22, 2009)

desiibond said:


> win7 ultimate x86 retail one costs 11.8k and home premium costs 6.8k.
> 
> biggest no is for home basic which costs around 5.8k
> 
> Sunny, my pick would be the gotostore-pickup-runaway



No store around here has Windows 7 yet. Isn't the online way alright? And yeah I'm gonna buy Ultimate retail edition which contains both 32 and 64 bit versions.

Just checked out...it's only for US citizens


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 22, 2009)

i thought of getting it but when i installed Win 7 Upgrade advisor it said that my KIS09(fully retail one) is not supported which is a major setback as who will protect me in Win7. i still have 299 days to go till subscription ends.  Just don't know what to do.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 22, 2009)

Gonna visit Croma tomorrow. Let's see if they've got Win7.


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> i thought of getting it but when i installed Win 7 Upgrade advisor it said that my KIS09(fully retail one) is not supported which is a major setback as who will protect me in Win7. i still have 299 days to go till subscription ends.  Just don't know what to do.


Use AVG Free and don't do stupid things online. I have been doing this and no viruses/attacks for the past 2 years.


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 23, 2009)

sure..I m buying and do free upgrade in my Acer Laptop from Acer


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 23, 2009)

> Use AVG Free and don't do stupid things online. I have been doing this and no viruses/attacks for the past 2 years.


Normally don't do stupid things online except those torrent sites like PB. ok then i'll get it and have a dual boot with Vista and 7 and kick XP...


----------



## desiibond (Oct 23, 2009)

vista and 7 are similar so a xp and win7 dual boot will be a better setup.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 23, 2009)

^but i barely use xp. It like 2 or 3 times in 2 months. And all my stuff and games are in vista so i'll not be kicking it out. I use xp if some games don't run in vista, you know when.


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't buy software; I apt-get them.


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> ^but i barely use xp. It like 2 or 3 times in 2 months. And all my stuff and games are in vista so i'll not be kicking it out. I use xp if some games don't run in vista, you know when.


Lol, Win7 is what Vista should have been. So kick Vista. Win7 will give you no issues whatsoever. Also, 7 is less memory guzzling than Vista.



amitabhishek said:


> I don't buy software; I apt-get them.


Haha...


----------



## chesss (Oct 23, 2009)

> I don't buy software; I apt-get them.


 but you also have to update your OS every 6 months , if you want to apt-get



> Win7 will give you no issues whatsoever. Also, 7 is less memory guzzling than Vista.


 win 7 did give me issues..


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

^Errr... He is used to vista, so Win7 should be a cakewalk. Other than random restarting of Windows Explorer sometimes, Win7 has been rock solid for me.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes dude you are right. I'll be getting it next month coz my bandwidth is running low. I'll kick vista after i complete all my latest games..


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 24, 2009)

chesss said:


> but you also have to update your OS every 6 months , if you want to apt-get



And you will update every second Tuesday of the month .

Anyways I would rather invest my hard earned money on some piece of hardware.


----------

